

Rust Gets a Lot of Things Right - silentbicycle
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/06/25/rust-language/

======
alpisv
rust and scala are the best practical and powerful language that I have ever
known.

~~~
alpisv
I found HN is very interesting... especially the feather of link is lispy.

